

An Update on Linode's Fremont Situation - ZaneA
https://forum.linode.com/viewtopic.php?t=10033&p=57967#p57967

======
threeseed
Still waiting for an equally detailed update on what happened the last two
times they were hacked.

Having a secure VPS is far more important than the DC.

